# Hydroxycut hardcore x



## jbeaud3297 (Jan 13, 2010)

I recently purchased the new Hydroxycut hardcore x, and i was wondering if theres any protien, creatine, celltech i can take while take the hydroxycut, im looking to loose some fat with the hydroxycut but also take a protien or soemthing to gain a little mass


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 13, 2010)

Well, eating just over maintenance while taking a thermo like hydroxycut may help to keep your gains clean or help with a recomp.  But that assumes that your diet is spot on in which case you wouldn't really NEED a thermo.

Any protein would be fine (ON, Dymatize, etc.)  Creapure is the way to go for creatine...although the DRSE in me says you should mainline Neovar. 

I wouldn't take celltech, ever.  75g of sugar twice a day is no way to go through life son.


----------



## jbeaud3297 (Jan 13, 2010)

well i have a good diet on track now and im gonna start taking the hydroxycut on tuesday, i just dont wanna start loosing alot of muscle too so thats why i was wondering if a good protien or creatine would help more..


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 13, 2010)

Keep your cals at maintenance and your protein at ~1g/lb of lbm and you'll be fine.

If you don't know either of those amounts your diet could use some work.

If I may ask, why Hydroxycut over ECA?


----------



## Merkaba (Jan 13, 2010)

Sorry you probably just wasted some money.  Its a decent appetite suppressant cause of all the stimulants in it. But thats about it.    Protein, I agree with silent bob.  Just about anything.  Your diet is the key not the over hyped supplements.  Use the supplements to well, supplement the diet.   You should've put that money into some lean foods.  Still got the receipt?


Whats your diet plan look like?


----------



## NJ-Surfer (Jan 14, 2010)

jbeaud3297 said:


> well i have a good diet on track now and im gonna start taking the hydroxycut on tuesday, i just dont wanna start loosing alot of muscle too so thats why i was wondering if a good protien or creatine would help more..


If you have a good diet then you don't need this crap. Post your diet here.
If your not losing weight your doing something wrong. If your losing weight: be patient and do it right and you won't lose any noticeable amount of muscle.


----------



## jbeaud3297 (Jan 14, 2010)

well i took hydroxycut hardcore before and my body reacted will to it, i wasnt even on a good diet and my abs started to show and i lost around 8lbs and that was with the 120 capsule i now have the 210...ill take this bottle with some protien and a good diet and well see what happeens. the bottle was a gift to me so i really cant conmplain..Ill post some pictures and tell you guys hows its working out in a few weeks..thanks for the help seeing how im new to the forums


----------



## Merkaba (Jan 14, 2010)

And again, you can't really gain mass while cutting fat.  Its like driving forward and backward at the same time.


----------



## Marat (Jan 14, 2010)

jbeaud, I highly urge you to reconsider your plan. The advice in this thread is giving you insight into a few fundamental principles. Acting opposite of the advice in this thread will likely result in you not reaching your goals.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 14, 2010)

the only thing hardcore about hydroxycut is the caffine content.

Buy a packet of No Doz and drink a shit load of green tea. 

And jerk off when you wake each day to crank your metabolism.

GICH!


----------



## readyformore (Jan 15, 2010)

isn't hydroxy cut the one that got sued for it's contents causing cancer?


----------



## mcguin (Jan 15, 2010)

the only advice I'd give to anyone taking thermo's and trying to take a muscle builder as well is watch out for any N O products.  Thermos actually constrict blood vessels and when taking N O you are actually increasing blood flow, the two put together can do some serious immediate damage.


----------

